# ER TOOL kit



## NJcoder (May 13, 2010)

Hi, i will be taking the CEDC exam and i printed out AAPC E/M audit tool but am very confused on how to use it?  Are there instructions?  If so, where can i find? 
Thanks


----------



## KatHopkins (May 14, 2010)

You don't have to use their Audit tool, if you have another one you are more comfortable with.


----------



## NJcoder (Jun 8, 2010)

i would use it but don't understand it, are there instructions somewhere?  If not, can anyone recommend an E/M tool to bring with me for my CEDC test? thanks...


----------

